# Special Forces Soldier dies in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Jun 16, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 16, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier died June 15 of wounds sustained from enemy small arms fire during combat operations in the Paktika Province, near Shkin, Afghanistan.

Master Sgt. Arthur L. Lilley, 35, a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha team sergeant assigned to 2nd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) here was deployed in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.  

MORE...


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2007)

Blue Skies, Team Sergeant.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 16, 2007)

Rest in peace, MSG Lilley.


----------



## HoundDog (Jun 16, 2007)

Godspeed man


----------



## 0699 (Jun 16, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Roycroft201 (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn.  I hate learning of news like this. 

Rest in peace,Team Sergeant, and prayers to your family, friends, and fellow warriors.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 16, 2007)

RIP MSgt. Lilley. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of the 7th SFG, and his family and friends back at home...


----------



## tova (Jun 16, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TaskForceT (Jun 18, 2007)

RIP MSG....

lo que sea, cuando sea, donde sea...


----------



## TaskForceT (Jun 21, 2007)

FYI...

The funeral will be held this Saturday, 23 Jun 2007 at Dean C. Whitmarsh Funeral Home, 134 W. Church Street, Fairchance, PA 15436.  

The 7th SFG(A) memorial is scheduled for 28 Jun 2007 at the JFK Chapel at 1000 hrs.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2007)

RIP.


----------

